# Top Three Favorite Recipes



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi all!

Needing some inspiration... What are your top three favorite recipes you like to make at home? (Sticky Chicken not included  )


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There are so many. Are you talking baked good or entree or main dish or dessert? I'll give you a few of each.  



I'll have to say scones and cinnamon bread for breakfast. There's also a pecan granny smith muffin I really like.


In winter, nothing beats onion soup. White asparagus vinaigrette. I can't think of anything else, there must something wrong with me this morning.


Main dish, in winter I really enjoy paprika chicken. Red lentil dahl is also a favourite and finally pasta with a tomato eggplant sauce.


Dessert, apple crisp, for now anyway. Tapioca brulee is great. The fun of the brulee without all the calories. Creme caramel.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Isa,

Open to anything. Look forward to the recipes!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What recipes?


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Tomato-lentil soup. Thick, spicy, and the best thing for cold misty evenings.

Aggression cookies (how can you not love to make cookies that you mix by hand!?!?)

Sauteed mushroom and swiss omelettes

I guess my three dishes are the favorites of my husband, which makes me think I enjoy making things the most when it is for someone else. As simple as they are, sometimes simple can be more impressive than intricate masterpieces.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What are aggression cookies Shimmer?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

1. Fresh bread...what a surprise. And I knead by hand if I'm feeling the need to beat something (Bam! Bam! Bam!)

2. Lasagna a la Andersons. Probably would not be recognizable to Italians...but it's home.

3. Chocolate cake. Almost any kind...but just discovered a chocolate orange cake I am in love with. (must restrain myself)

:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Couliflower cream soup or onion soup or tomato soup (it depends on the season)

Bread kneaded with my hands that I make three times a week anyway 

Everykind of barbecued juicy meat. 


Carnivorous Athenaeus


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

First of all, Nancya- recipe for chocolate orange cake please! Are there even other ingredients in the world that cause such massive cravings as the combo of chocolate and orange? I even add orange extract to my brownies....

Okay, here is the recipe for aggression cookies. I've had it since I was about 8, from a cookbook my Mom bought called "Cooking for Kids" or something like that. It has always been my favorite!!

*Aggression Cookies* 
3 cups oatmeal
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups butter
1 1/2 tsp baking powder

(you can also add any other ingredient like chocolate chunks, nuts, raisins, etc)

Dump all ingredients in large bowl. Mash it!!! Knead it!!! Pound it!!! The longer and harder you mix it, the better it tastes.
Roll dough into small balls.
Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes.

So, I guess stress relief is not only found in kneading bread.... 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

A simple roast beef with port, rosemary gravy and yorkshire pudding. Nothing better. Pasta of any kind and finally anything off my grill.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Corn bread,

quesadillas,

pasta, all kinds and lots of it, especially with homemade cream sauces. I don't do the tomato thing, and I hate onions as well.


----------



## zombie_chef (Nov 29, 2001)

Great idea for a thread here are 3 of my favorites although it was hard to pick them from many:

Trout paupiettes stuffed with shrimp mousse, server with a white wine cream lemon and basil sauce

Pork and cabbage potstickers served with soy-ginger sauce

Homemade Chicken Noodle soup with an egg noodle recipe my mom handed down to me.

I havent had breakfast, now my mouth is watering!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Recipe please! :lips:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Isa,

Referring to your post In my original post I meant recipes with measured ingredients and instructions, but generalizations will work too.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Homemade bread, any kind of bread;

Egg dishes;

Pasta (me too, I'm partial to cream sauces).

:lips:


----------



## zombie_chef (Nov 29, 2001)

Here is the recipe for the trout Paupiettes:

Four fresh red trout filets
1/4 pound shrimp, shell on
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup dry white wine
1 pinch [1/2 tsp] saffron 
1 shallot, fine mince
4-5 basil leaves, chiffonade
2 tsp. lemon juice
butter
toothpicks

shell and devein shrimp, reserve shells in pan for poaching liquid

in small sauce pan take 3 tablespoons of heavy cream and saffron, heat until infused, cool
in food processor take shrimp and saffron cream mixture and process until smooth.

using a rubber spatula, apply a 1/8in. thick layer of shrimp mousse to trout filet. Roll up the filet lengthwise, using the toothpick to secure it closed. Repeat with remaining 3 filets.

Take pan with shrimp shells and add 3/4 cup wine and 2 cups of water, dashes of both salt and pepper. Bring liquid to a boil and let roll for several minutes. Discard shrimp shells and put paupiettes into liquid. Poach for 7-10 minutes.

During poach time:

In fairly hot pan saute shallots in butter until clear, add remaining 1/4 cup wine, let reduce until wine is all but gone. Add cream,lemon juice and basil, reduce until thick. S and P to taste.

Plate trout, slather with sauce....serve with rice, steamed veggies.

Enjoy


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Only three?!
Pa amb tomaquet - fresh bread with a vine-ripened tomato spread on it and then virgin olive oil poured over the top

Octopus stew

and
chocolate, chocolate chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate,chocolate! :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What recipe would you like Cchiu?






Thanks CC, I Can't wait to try this one.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Isa,

The following sound intriguing if you're willing to share!

pecan granny smith muffin
White asparagus vinaigrette
Tapioca brulee


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

CChiu,


Tapioca Brulee 

Make the tapioca according to the package direction. Pour into ramequins. Shortly before serving spinkle dried brown sugar mixed with white ugar. Use your torch to melt the sugar or put under the broiller.


White Asparagus Vinaigrette

If you are lucky enough to find fresh white aspartagus, don't hesitate and buy them all! You'll have to peel them, the outer layers are tough. Cook in water until tender. If all you can find is canned asparagus, buy them, they are still good. Either way, cool the asparagus before eating. They taste better when cool. 

Make a vinaigrette with three parts oil to one part vinegar. Add a bit of moutarde de Dijon if you like. Don't forget the salt and pepper. Pour over the cool asparagus.


Voila!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Isa,

Sounds delicious! What would be the difference if you used green asparagus.

I'll have to grow my own white asparagus next year.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

CChiu,


Green and white asparagus obviously have different taste.  If you can't find tyhem fresh, try to get imported white asparagus in a glass jar. If all fail, buy them canned but don't forget to cool them before eating.


Sorry I forgot the muffin recipe yesterday. I always cut the sugar by about 40%-50% in this recipe. 


Apple Pecan Muffins
12 Muffins

1 1/4 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 egg
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
3/4 teaspoon lemon zest
2 cups green apples, coarsely chopped
1/2 cup pecans, chopped and toasted

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease the muffin cups. Sift the flour, baking soda, cinnamon and salt into a medium bowl. Combine sugar, oil, egg, lemon juice, vanilla and lemon peel in a large bowl; whisk to blend. Mix in the dry ingredients, then the apples and pecans. Spoon 1/3 cup batter into each prepared muffin cup. Bake until tester inserted into centres comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Turn muffins out onto rack; cool slightly. Serve warm.

Bon Appétit!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

CCHIU~ there are alot of white asparagus growers right across the border in Illinois. The are in the main grocery stores....seems like I saw some recently....probably SA imports....
white asp can be bitter....the textural difference in canned/jarred and fresh is what you'd expect.
They are a treat to those that like them.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just make sure to peel the asparagus, before cooking.


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> First of all, Nancya- recipe for chocolate orange cake please! Are there even other ingredients in the world that cause such massive cravings as the combo of chocolate and orange? I even add orange extract to my brownies....
> 
> Okay, here is the recipe for aggression cookies. I've had it since I was about 8, from a cookbook my Mom bought called "Cooking for Kids" or something like that. It has always been my favorite!!
> 
> ...


are these like oatmeal cookies?


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

Italian sausage dumplings in a brown butter and oregano sauce (this is my comfort food)

Beef tortillas or tacos free for all style with the refried beans, the pico de gallo, grated cheese, lettuce, etc. All the good stuff in little bowls for all to pick at. (Go to party food besides wings)

Passion fruit ice cream with chocolate dirt! (When you want to get lucky)


----------



## pandolf academy (Jun 21, 2016)

Considered our traditional cuisine's heritage, we go for:

"Gnudi con burro e salvia" (Ricotta and spinach dumplings with butter and sage), a traditional Tuscan dish: if you never heard them before, you can check our recipe here;

"Panzanella", a bread salad typical of Tuscany;

"Ricciarelli", kind of a dessert made in Siena since the 1200s: here's our recipe!


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Seafood Gumbo*

Place all purpose flour on baking sheet, brown in oven, set aside.

Brown andouille sausage in pot, set aside

Add a little oil, then stir in the flour to make a roux. Cook until dark brown.

Add onions, bell peppers, celery, bay leaves and cajun seasonig, and sautee in roux

Add in crab stock, (or seafood or even chicken works well), bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer for 1 1/2 hours.

Add okra and sausage back into pot, cook until okra pops open and thickens up

Add shrimp, cook halfway

Add shucked oysters, just to heat through

Check for seasonings at the end and serve


----------



## experimenter (Aug 26, 2016)

1. Mustard steak, beat seasoned flour into round steak with the edge of a plate, put in hot pan with ample grease of your choice, fry one side, spread the up side with yellow french's mustard, flip when blood/juice shows. spread that side with the mustard. it's my Dad's recipe, now it's yours. lol

2. Fired Up Monk : equal parts tequila, sour, frangelico, fireball whiskey mixed like a frozen margarita.

3. Wimpy Baby Soup - dry chicken noodle soup mixed with water, a bit of milk, a bit of mustard. [ eaten when feeling sick, needing comfort ]


----------



## caroline123 (Feb 3, 2013)

3 things I love to eat

An egg in a cup. 
2 eggs butter salt & pepper in a cup cooked in a saucepan of simmering water and some nice fresh bread. 

Honey chilli chicken fillet with champ

Caramel shortbread brownies


----------



## ams21 (Sep 27, 2016)

This sounds amazing! Do you ever add peanut butter to your cookies? I'm wondering if that changes the consistancy?


----------



## pdcooks (Nov 5, 2016)

Zombie_Chef, You didn't mention cooking the shrimp for the shrimp mousse. Do you use them raw or was that an oversight?

pd


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

In order to answer your question I am going to take the liberty of responding for zombie_chef since he hasn't been here in 15 years, when making shrimp mousse you do not cook the shrimp before making the mousse. The cooking occurs later, think of it like making hamburger patties. You don't cook the ground beef first. In this case the mousse is spread on trout fillets which are then rolled up and poached. Hope that helps to clarify things


----------



## pdcooks (Nov 5, 2016)

Cheflayne, Thank You! This makes perfect sense.

pd


----------



## cookingstuff (Feb 19, 2017)

My top 3, mainly because of how easy they are to make and nothing fancy...

1. Scrambled egg, with garlic, cherry tomatoes, spring onions, feta cheese. On some good bread. 

2. Spaghetti carbonara with spicy chicken.

3. Tortilla Pizzas, passata, spinach, mozza cheese, and an egg, bang in the middle for good measure.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

1. potato salad...dressed with mayo and sour cream heavy with fresh dill and a sprinkle or two Hidden Valley green onion dip mix (to taste...pretty salty and huge onion hit) has always been a favorite on the catering menu....

2. Gma Van's devils' food cake (three layers filled and iced with a soft ganache) I like it cold so always hide a slice lol.

3.Family nite King Ranch casserole....if you have never had this pm for the recipe....mine came from one of those church lady cookbooks and has that perfect balance of corn tortilla vs creamy mildly spicy chicken filling.

mimi


----------



## experimenter (Aug 26, 2016)

how about a recipe for italian sausage in dumplings?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Experimenter said:


> how about a recipe for italian sausage in dumplings?


Potato dumplings (gnocchi) ?

mimi


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

1. Roasted root vegetable hash: 1 cup each of any combination of diced root vegetables. I usually use carrots, Yukon gold potatoes, rutabaga, turnips, white sweet potato, butternut squash, onion, garlic. Toss with olive oil, salt, pepper, chopped parsley. Roast 400 degrees until just tender.

I eat it as a side dish or use it as filling for hand pies, just create a roux, add broth, then hash. Tonight I added beef to hash and made hand pies. I make extra and freeze. I also use it in soups, just add it at the very end since it's already cooked.

//////

2. Broccoli salad: this is a copycat from a salad sold at Raley's supermarket. 
1 1/2 cups broccoli, raw, OR blanched, shocked, and diced
1 cup apple, diced
1/2 cup carrots, diced or shredded
1/2 cup celery, diced
1/2 cup red onion diced
2 oz raisins or currants
2 oz dried sour cherries or cranberries (I prefer Trader Joes sour cherries)
2 oz toasted sunflower seeds or toasted pumpkin seeds

Dressing: 
3/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/8 cup apple cider vinegar (you can add more vinegar, I just like my dressing more creamy that tart)
1 1/2 TBSP dijon mustard 
1 TBSP sugar 
2 tsp celery seed 
1/4 tsp white pepper 

///////

3. Grilled skirt or flank steak
1 1/2 lbs skirt or flank steak

Marinade (marinade at least 2 hours)
1/2 c olive oil
1/3 c soy sauce
1/4 c wine vinegar
3-4 TBSP Worcestershire
juice from 1 large lemon or small orange
1 full TBSP Dijon style mustard
1 TBSP maple syrup or honey 
1 tsp gr. cumin 
3-4 cloves garlic chopped
2-3 stems fresh rosemary
Fresh gr. black pepper


----------

